# اعتنيت بي منذ صغري فكمل يا كامل



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

*ربي ومخلصي يسوع 
اشكرك الهي علي عظيم محبتك 
فكم اعتنيت بي وراعيتني منذ طفولتي فحقا صدق داود النبي في المزمور  قائلا 
الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا  عوننا باسم الرب الهنا 
الهي انت فارفعك 
اشكرك يا الهي واحمد افضالك الكثيرة عليا 
فلولا عنايتك بي لكنت وقعت مثل الهابطين في الجب 
اشكرك يا رب يا من نجيت نفسي واعنتني الي هذة اللحظة 
من عمق قلبي يا رب اشكرك 
كم انت عظيم يا الهي 
كمل الهي واعني حتي النهاية وعلمني ان اصنع اعمالا تليق بالتوبة 
ربي انتشلني فاني غريق 
ابسط يمينك وارفعني مما اقاصي 
ابي وامي قد تركاني واما الرب فقبلني 
يسوع انت لي ابي وامي واخوتي وكل ما لي 
لا تتركني يا الهي لاهبط في الهاوية 
انا لن  اخاف ما دمت معك ويمينك تسندني وروح عطفك تشملني 
اشبعني انت من حنانك يا يسوع 
ارويني يا الهي من حبك واقمني معك يا الهي يا قوتي 
اعن ضعفي واعطني ان اقول بثقة وبايمان لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي لاني ان سقت فساقوم
بمعونتك انت وحدك يا يسوع وكما اعتنيت بي منذ طفولتي حتي الان فكمل يا كامل ولا تتركني​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&


----------



## المحارب الجريح (20 يناير 2009)

*مبارك 

ومباركه هذه الصلاة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> *مبارك
> 
> ومباركه هذه الصلاة​*



*مرسي كتير ليك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

امين 

الله يا راجعة للمسيح

صلاة روعة

شكراااااااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*مرسي يا كليموو 
ازكرني في صلواتك
بس في القداس اللي بيقومو بية رهبان فقط​*


----------



## meraa (22 يناير 2009)

*انا لن  اخاف ما دمت معك ويمينك تسندني وروح عطفك تشملني 
اشبعني انت من حنانك يا يسوع
**امين يارب صلاة جميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

meraa قال:


> *انا لن  اخاف ما دمت معك ويمينك تسندني وروح عطفك تشملني
> اشبعني انت من حنانك يا يسوع
> **امين يارب صلاة جميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*مرسي يا ميرا 
علي مشاركتك الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

يارب أعني ضعفي وقوني وكمل معي واسترني بستر حمايتك ياقدوس


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه يا رجعا ليسوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> يارب أعني ضعفي وقوني وكمل معي واسترني بستر حمايتك ياقدوس



*مرسي علي مرورك العطر جورجينا
الرب معك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يونيو 2009)

صلوة جميلة
الرب يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*ارويني يا الهي من حبك واقمني معك يا الهي يا قوتي 
اعن ضعفي واعطني ان اقول بثقة وبايمان لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي لاني ان سقت فساقوم
بمعونتك انت وحدك يا يسوع وكما اعتنيت بي منذ طفولتي حتي الان فكمل يا كامل ولا تتركني*​
*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> صلوة جميلة
> الرب يباركك​



*مرسي يا اخت مارثا 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------

